# ............



## Claymore (10 Dec 2016)

...........


----------



## NazNomad (10 Dec 2016)

Nice modification and a cracking sunset.


----------



## gjhimages (1 Jan 2017)

Brian
Are you still happy with the dust extraction mod?
Thinking of doing this to the ex16 I acquired last week
The thin plastic cover thingy is missing so extracting via outlet is hit and miss


----------



## Claymore (1 Jan 2017)

..........


----------



## gjhimages (1 Jan 2017)

Thanks for that Brian have ordered a hopper off fleabay
I will attempt to make it 'quick release ' so I can use it for sanding as well


----------



## Claymore (23 Mar 2017)

..........


----------



## AES (23 Mar 2017)

Looks like a great mod Brian, thanks. And I'm glad you posted the link to the hopper too - I've looked and looked for rainwater hopper-type collectors all over the place here but it seems they are unknown here.

And a LOVELY sunset too - even if it was back in December (I think I was away then).

Keep smiling - and posting - mate  

AES


----------



## Claymore (30 Mar 2017)

.........


----------



## Roland (15 Jul 2017)

That's a neat dust extractor. What do you do about dust above the table? I've recently bought an EX-21. In addition to 'normal' dust on top of the table I can see a fine cloud of particles in the air. I'm wondering how best to suck these up, and keep them out of my lungs.


----------

